

Ask HN: Which tech blog do you follow? - mrlebowski

I had been following TechCrunch cuz everybody else was, but its turning to be pretty boring now. Frankly, I dislike the tabloid style posts of TechCrunch, a lot (and most of them are about Apple or Twitter).<p>Which blog do you follow?
======
uggedal
I don't follow any blogs like TechCruch, but here are my favorites (mostly UI,
Web, and Python related):

<http://feeds2.feedburner.com/al3x>

<http://www.azarask.in/blog/feed/>

<http://bokardo.com/feed/atom/>

<http://feeds2.feedburner.com/chrismahon>

<http://diveintomark.org/feed/>

<http://feeds2.feedburner.com/garrettdimoncom>

<http://jacobian.org/feed/>

<http://www.holovaty.com/rss/>

<http://feeds.feedburner.com/JohnResig>

<http://minima.soup.io/rss>

<http://joegrossberg.com/paulgraham.rss>

<http://www.randsinrepose.com/index.xml>

<http://feeds.simonwillison.net/swn-everything>

<http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/atom.xml>

<http://feeds.feedburner.com/b-list-entries>

<http://python-history.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default>

<http://zedshaw.com/feed.xml>

------
mahmud
I prefer to run into good articles, instead of chasing them down. RSS feeds
and blog following can drain time fairly quickly; better search for what I
want, if it's important enough it will find me.

~~~
olliesaunders
Books are also generally far superior for those who want to learn or develop
themselves.

------
nitrogen
<http://www.phoronix.com/> <http://www.groklaw.net/> <http://arstechnica.com/>

Phoronix can be a good source of updates on a wide variety of software and
hardware, and is the source of the biggest Linux benchmark suite, but can
sometimes be shallow and dull. Groklaw is always insightful and informative.
Ars is usually good, particularly Nobel Intent, but it is starting to drift
into the realm of sensationalism.

------
mgcreed
These are my absolute favorite tech news sources...whether they're blogs or
news sites: (yes, Techcrunch is included): BBC News | Technology Bits
BusinessWeek.com -- Technology CNN.com - Technology Dvorak Uncensored Engadget
Forbes.com Technology News FT.com - IT Gizmodo Guardian Tech Hacker News
guardian.co.uk Lifehacker Mashable! Mixergy PaidContent.org PR2.0
Read/WriteWeb Silicon Alley Insider Springwise TechCrunch Techmeme TechRadar
TechRepublic Blogs Telegraph Technology The iPhone Blog The Next Web
VentureBeat

Here's an OPML file of the lot <http://drop.io/s2z7plk>

------
keanemachine
Wired Top Stories Lifehacker <http://blog.startupprofessionals.com/> PG Essays
<http://www.techstars.org/> Seth's Blog - some brilliant marketing nuggets in
there Dilbert - of course <http://www.startbreakingfree.com/> \- takes you
through step by step as this guy built several sites from the ground up.
<http://www.lifeoptimizer.org/> Mashable Smashing Magazine
<http://www.collegemogul.com> <http://carsonified.com/> TED Videos
<http://www.ted.com/talks/browse> The Register (El Reg)
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/> <http://wealthpilgrim.com/>
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/> <http://www.chubbybrain.com/blog/>

------
known
<http://slashdot.org>

------
monkeygrinder
This is great. I posted a similar thread comment a few days ago on websites
and RSS feeds. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=745260> But this is a
really great list for someone looking for new content.

------
dpcan
I basically start here: <http://web20.originalsignal.com/>

It has Techcrunch, Mashable, Read/Write Web, Center Networks and some fun
sites with betas and Web 2.0 news.

------
llb
Here's a big list of great tech websites and blogs that are worth subscribing.

<http://www.labnol.org/websites/>

------
neuromanta
<http://www.topix.com/rss/tech/programming-languages>

------
csomar
I read Hacker News to get a mashup of the web, it's better than digg or
stumbleupon. When I'm bored I read Techcrunch or Tweetmeme.

------
edw519
Hacker News.

Because you guys separate the wheat from the chaff.

------
techky
I enjoy Gruber's Daring Fireball. <http://daringfireball.net/>

